

Ask HN: Blog series - 17 years of an Internet "startup". Interesting? - mirozoo

We started as a classical web development and hosting company back in 1996. Almost right from the beginning I started to write a kind of &quot;company log&quot; to record all kinds of information about our team, projects, customers, partners, lessons learned etc.&lt;p&gt;Although it&#x27;s not a spectacular story, we had some interesting highs and lows over the years. I&#x27;m currently considering making a &quot;little&quot; blog post series out of it, because it can be quite funny, sometimes yet exciting, to read such stories with a personal touch. (They also include many business lessons we had to learn.)&lt;p&gt;But that&#x27;s just my own opinion. So what do YOU think about a project like that? Would such a &quot;long-term study blog series&quot; be interesting for you, too?&lt;p&gt;Thanks for your feedback!
======
mdomans
I'm interested even if I can read it only as a .doc

~~~
mirozoo
I've already thought about publishing it as an ebook sometime, but the whole
contents have to be translated (currently German) and revised first. This
wouldn't be a small project (for me). So the blog series would be a good start
if there's enough interest.

